# Why is looking for a job so miserable?



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Nov 23, 2022)

Recessions and economics aside, because this is a trend that has been going on for a while now, and although it's worse lately it's not new.

All the job-hunting sites are AIDS, whether it's LinkedIn or Indeed or Monster or whatever. You put up a resume, shotgun apply to shitty postings that don't tell you what the job is or what you'll be making, and never hear back. You start to hear from recruiters, and it's either a white woman offering you an entry-level job, or some pajeet e-mailing you saying "HELLO WE FIND YOUR SKILLS TO BE VERY NICE FOR EXCELLENT ROLE, PLEASE ATTACH RESUME AND REPLY IF INTEREST" for a 3-month contract position unrelated to anything you're good at.

Once you wade through those, and find actual decent job postings, knowing whether or not you're wasting your time applying is an entirely different crapshoot. Most of the time, the reason they're asking for someone with 5 years' experience for an entry-level position is that the previous guy was there for 5 years, and the colossal retards in HR just go "well we need to replace him with someone similar". Every candidate who qualifies and gets into the interview process learns they'd be making $20 an hour and bails, and suddenly they're dumbfounded they can't find anyone to bite. Somehow nobody involved in the entire ordeal can figure out that nobody with the skills they're asking for will settle for what they're paying - that's why the last guy left, incidentally.

Companies don't want to invest in long-term employees, barely pay over a 3% COLA each year, then wonder why they have such high turnover. Every faggot job site wants you to submit a 2-page fanfic of how well you suck dick, on top of spending an hour re-entering shit from your resume into their janky web form that refuses to accept special characters for anything. Robots skim through your application and look for specific keywords, discarding anything that doesn't autistically fit a checklist they have. It feels like all of these problems stem from every HR department being full of useless cunts, but can it be that simple?

(yes im mad lol)


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 23, 2022)

It's da jooz falt


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Nov 23, 2022)

LinkedIn for me personally is a waste of time.  I haven't gotten a message from someone who WASN'T a bot of some sort.

The pajeets are the fucking worst.  Anytime I see a name that sounds retarded I just stick it in my spam folder.  Last week I gave it a good cleaning, but this is what it looks like this week.


----------



## Phenomena (Nov 23, 2022)

It's hilarious but the last two jobs I had I found on the craigslist. Decent companies, good bosses and compensation. I had absolutely zero luck on Indeed, Monster, LinkedIn while spending 100x more time filling shitty forms over and over even for positions I am way overqualified. Job postings on craig's are usually coming from smaller companies without HR department and bureaucracy so there is much higher chance to get a response.


----------



## TheDarknessGrows (Nov 23, 2022)

Why is looking for a job so miserable?

Because the end result isn't worth it, your effort helps someone else and it leaves you tired and with just enough free time to prepare to go back to work.


----------



## Socrates (Nov 23, 2022)

I've had good results with Indeed personally. I don't think job hunting has ever been a pleasant task, but the alienation caused by the process going all digital definitely doesn't help.


----------



## The Last Stand (Nov 23, 2022)

You're telling me. It took a month or so to find a job after college. The worst part is that they never get back to you in a timely manner. 

"OH, there are help wanted signs all over!" Job searching is not as simple as that. Also, is it something you want to do for a year or so? LinkedIn is notorious with pyramid scheme nonsense.


----------



## Apochrypha (Nov 23, 2022)

I quit my last job about a year ago because I needed to get an eye surgery that I had planned for months that my boss didn't want to accomodate for, even after telling him ahead of time multiple times a week. It would take me a month to fully recover and I hated working there anyways so I just quit. After I got the surgery I started job hunting for ~4 months, applying everyday for literally any job that would take me. I heard absolutely nothing back, and the one time I did and came in for an interview, the manager was straight up 1 hour late and did not engage with me at all. I walked out.

Job hunting is a joke nowadays and really ineffective, either you hear nothing back at all or you get an email saying they don't want you anymore. It's amazing that companies complain about a lack of staff and hiring issues when they pull shit like this. In the end I went back to working for the same place but at a different location, which was actually very nice.


----------



## Bixby Snyder (Nov 23, 2022)

It sucks because you spend ungodly amounts of time and most likely will not get a response from half of them. Then you will get rejected from shitty jobs your overqualified for.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Nov 23, 2022)

I *blame myself* because I'm way too picky. _Extremely picky._ Was almost impossible finding something that I felt comfortable trying.


----------



## WelfareNiggerQueen (Nov 23, 2022)

For me it's HR. Those cunts and are always the thing that filters me from getting hired because they're interview questions are always a fucking faggot personality test and I lie like George Washington. Beyond that it's how damn long it takes to get a response for my application, any cock sucking email to ask when I'll be contacted, and when I do I don't know it's them because I've given up hope on them calling or e-mailing back and they aren't calling from any of the contact information they've provided so me answering a call from them is a happy accident of me going "fuck it" and deciding to answer the random ass phone call.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (Nov 23, 2022)

You just need some cheering up. Look at the lulzy side of the job-hunt.


----------



## Moths (Nov 23, 2022)

"5 years for a entry-level role"
Yeah trying to apply for any IT related role and you will see even level 1 helpdesk postings have this trash


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Nov 23, 2022)

I've had times in which I spent months looking for a job and it is demoralizing to be repeatedly ghosted or receive "we have decided to move forward with another applicant" messages. I used to joke about piles of emails with the aforemented message coming from the same company that trained me to be a nursing assistant, but then I got the same treatment from other companies. Most jobs never respond. Indeed has a quirky feature in which they show your applications as "read" by employers.

*Here a trick: if an employer ever asks why you were unemployed for a long time just say you were self-employed with Uber *and chose to not include it on your resume since you refine your resume's work history to be relative to the job. *Use doublespeak on your resume to make your negatives seem positive*: "I have had many jobs the past year" "I have a lot of knowledge to offer in regards to my diverse employment background"  "I just sit at home playing online games"  "I have experience in working in a team environment"  Shit like that.



Spoiler: Where to find guaranteed work



The only easy time to get any job guaranteed is during back-to-school/holiday season for retail. Retail needs corpses to pick up the slack. The month of November is THE month to get full 40 hours so people with weekends off or are afraid of working holidays are suckers. Never believe there is nothing to do during these times.

If you are an autist who doesnt like interacting with people, apply for mail agencies like UPS warehouse, FedEx warehouse, Amazon sortation, and USPS warehouse positions. Store fulfillment (people who gather online orders) have to interact with customers but it is mostly questions about products, where to find things, etc so great for people who want solitary work.





Spoiler: Self-Employment Tips with Uber, Lyft, Instacart, etc



If you choose to be self-employed via Uber, Lyft, Instacart, etc, you need the following:
- a reliable car with good gas mileage, good tires, and refill gas every day
- insulated bags for preserving frozen foods and warm precooked meals
- a collapsible cart for transporting without hurting your back
- a dolly for transporting heavy items again dont hurt your back
- lunch times best times
- start in the morning so algorithm targets you
- use a cheap, non-OLED display phone
- bring a charger in your car
- a reflective vest or jacket for evening work so niggss dont hit you with cars
- dont be rude to restaurant and supermarket employees
- dont wear the Instacart lanyard because employees will be rude to you as a result of experiences with others d
- mark your vehicle if driving for Uber, Lyft, etc





Spoiler: Mobile Detailing



If you are further interested in starting your own business but for cheap, mobile detailing is a thing you could do. There are tons of videos on Youtube of even kids age 18 just buying steam cleaners, vacuums, carpet cleaners, portable generators, pressure washers, and going around cleaning cars and houses.

As money is made, they expand into more professional tools, buy modular vans, and hire employees to make even more money.  A good car detail can typically run customers $100-500 per vehicle. You could also do what the youtubers do and film the process and make extra money with a youtube account.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Nov 23, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> *Here a trick: if an employer ever asks why you were unemployed for a long time just say you were self-employed with Uber *and chose to not include it on your resume since you refine your resume's work history to be relative to the job.



When I had a bad employment gap years back, I must've tried out dozens of excuses just slinging shit at the wall hoping something would stick. Unfortunately no matter how legitimate or reasonable your explanation might be, I swear they just see gaps and assume you're a lazy fuckup with a drug problem or unmanaged mental illness. Eventually the only thing that worked was straight up inventing a fake job history, which should be even easier now that working remotely is so common and accessible.

Worse comes to worse, go to a temp agency. The ones that place general laborers for low wage work will set you up fast with a job that might be kind of shitty, but sometimes work is work. If you show up sober to the intake and can read well enough to fill out the paperwork yourself you're already an excellent candidate.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 23, 2022)

Most of those job-hunting sites can lead you into MLM scams. I almost got roped into one. They prey on desperate young people just out of college.

For those not familiar: multi-level marketing (MLM) companies are sales-based legal pyramid schemes. They'll use vague corporate-speak to rope you in ("be your own boss", "be part of a team", etc), only to have you living with your co-workers in the same apartment, selling shitty knives or DirecTV at a booth in a Walmart.

Here's a documentary on them:





And a subreddit called r/devilcorp, which will give you some specific names.

As for getting a legit job? Networking. It's not what you know, it's who you know. Churches, clubs, family, friends, etc can be potential avenues for getting in a good word.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Nov 23, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> If you choose to be self-employed via Uber, Lyft, Instacart, etc, you need the following:
> - use a cheap, non-OLED display phone
> - bring a charger in your car


Also make sure to optimize your cell phone that it's not using a lot of resources (e.g. turning off other apps that run in the background and/or ones you don't even use in the first place).  Im serious about that one, if you're not tech savy, find someone that is to do it for you.  That Uber app doesn't just EAT battery, it deepthroats that shit whole.  If you start at 9-10 in the morning, by the time 1pm shows up, you'll be down to 20% or below, even if you use a charger that's giving you a "turbo" charge.

if it wasn't for that, you could easily do this shit full time, unless that doesn't bother you, in which case you can take like an hour break to charge your phone then hit the road again.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 23, 2022)

You guys are being precious faggots just call literally any labor hire company and they'll find you work within a day or two, no matter how many employment gaps or mental illnesses or drug addictions or enormous gang-related swastika face tattoos you have, and it'll pay a hell of a lot better than Uber or entry-level IT.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 23, 2022)

Dyn said:


> You guys are being precious faggots just call literally any labor hire company and they'll find you work within a day or two, no matter how many employment gaps or mental illnesses or drug addictions or enormous gang-related swastika face tattoos you have, and it'll pay a hell of a lot better than Uber or entry-level IT.


I did hiring for a people acquisition company. Can confirm lol. One guy showed up to work drunk three days in a row, and a fellow manager noted that he was 'cheerful and team oriented' because of it. Shit was hilarious.


----------



## Big Al's Famous Pork (Nov 23, 2022)

You don't get to tell people to reboot and collect a paycheck anymore.
Get some real trade skills and quit crying.


----------



## lady stoneheart (Nov 23, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> As for getting a legit job? Networking. It's not what you know, it's who you know. Churches, clubs, family, friends, etc can be potential avenues for getting in a good word.


best advice in this thread. i can’t be the only Kiwi without a college degree. every well-paying job i’ve had that i truly enjoyed, i got through knowing someone who already worked there. 

if you need a job *right now* and don’t have people who can help you, get temp work and make friends with the other people working the Amazon holiday season or whatever. i guarantee that for some of them, it is their 2nd job to make ends meet, and they already have one full time job that they might be able to hook you up with. i got a good job this way once after i moved. 

my current job, i got by interacting with the workers on a fairly regular basis and being a chill, friendly customer. when i got laid off, i happened to mention it to them, and they offered me a job. 

if you were a huge fuckup when you were younger, like me, then to improve your station in life you must learn to be a friendly, helpful, and outwardly motivated person. be genuinely nice to everyone you possibly can be. say yes to healthy social opportunities, make many friends in your community etc.  

also, for this to work you can’t be a lazy piece of shit. if your friend gets you a job, and then you call in sick all the time or spend all your time at work playing on the phone, you are a huge fag. if you get a job basically through nepotism, and then fuck around on your gifted opportunity, you will not get another one any time soon.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Nov 24, 2022)

Apochrypha said:


> Job hunting is a joke nowadays and really ineffective, either you hear nothing back at all or you get an email saying they don't want you anymore.


Sometimes you get that email even though you never applied to the place.


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 24, 2022)

I've personally had luck with Indeed, but not without a metric fuckton of trial and error. It's hard to land work when you're fresh out of college and have less than ideal credentials, but I managed to land a little temp work three very long months out of school. I found my current job through Indeed, but it took a significant amount of work experience from jobs I found through niche subscription-based job boards just to get my foot in the door with an Indeed application to begin with. 

The issue with broad online boards is that every listing is gonna be flooded with applications, sometimes hundreds of them. A lot of applicants are throwing their resumes at the wall to see which one sticks, which is additionally filtered out through ATS software that picks applicants based on the right keywords, which I suspect is why so many professional resumes on LinkedIn are full of bullshit word salad.


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Nov 24, 2022)

The inherent power imbalance and lack of transparency between both parties when hunting for a job probably has a lot to do with some dissatisfaction. 

Ideally, in a perfect world, I would present my skills and experience and my history of employment and use a probationary period to sus out if I was full of shit and work well with others. Because anything else but verifiable employment and education history is going to end as a fencing match of everyone telling eachother what they want to hear. It's overcomplicated everything about the process. 

I've worked multiple places where HR hired obvious drunks and pillheads for admin roles, so I dont have much faith in recruiters and the processes they utilize to find employees. 

That being said, I pretty much only use indeed and have had decent luck. I just make sure to filter salaries and avoid anything where I have to use the company's shit-ass application software. Throw shit to the wall till it sticks with your resume... Or have a friend get you in somewhere.
If you don't have employment history, there are tons of manufacturing jobs that are cycling through warm bodies. Find one and be the best warm body you can be, and look for something else in tandem.


----------



## glow (Nov 24, 2022)

On the other hand: When recruiting for staff that if you don't add some kind of challenge to the application process, you just end up with an infinite number of pointless applications that people are spamming at you, like people based in India applying for an entry-level office based job in Amsterdam.

In the end though I was able to come to a good compromise where I asked candidates to write certain things in their covering email, but I interspersed that in the job description. People actually having to read about the job turned out to be a pretty good barrier to entry and I could use email filters to automatically discard anyone who didn't follow what I asked.


----------



## Moja Zemlja (Nov 24, 2022)

Dyn said:


> You guys are being precious faggots just call literally any labor hire company and they'll find you work within a day or two, no matter how many employment gaps or mental illnesses or drug addictions or enormous gang-related swastika face tattoos you have, and it'll pay a hell of a lot better than Uber or entry-level IT.


Agency workers don't tend to benefit from most workers rights though, they're fine for when you're between jobs but you basically have no job security with them.


----------



## The handsome tard (Nov 24, 2022)

There is no "one size fits all" explanation. There are several factors that can vary depending on the location and economic situation.

It also depends on the job. I think its a case where both sides arent innocent in the manner. People seeking and asking are both very picky. Also we are stuck on a hiring style that remains very improperly adapted for modern times, that certain doesnt help either.

A lot of useless positions as well, that too.

Not enough incentive/conditions to allow for independent business making. You are told to work for someone instead of yourself.


----------



## alpha889boba (Nov 24, 2022)

I applied to a call center based IT company, got hired, embraced the suck, and made friends with as many people as I could there. Then when they moved to other places through their own networks, I was their first contact when a job opened where they went. How I got my current gig.

Networking is the biggest strength you can do. Even starting somewhere shitty.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 24, 2022)

My favorite are companies that lie about the job requirements to avoid hiring some one


----------



## alpha889boba (Nov 24, 2022)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> My favorite are companies that lie about the job requirements to avoid hiring some one


I always just ignored the requirements and applied anyway. I got interviews for jobs I was very under qualified for. Most the time, they don't even read much into your resume.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 24, 2022)

alpha889boba said:


> I always just ignored the requirements and applied anyway. I got interviews for jobs I was very under qualified for. Most the time, they don't even read much into your resume.


I've had interviewers not read my resume in an interview

"Sorry we are looking for X"

You mean like 2 on my resume


----------



## alpha889boba (Nov 24, 2022)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> I've had interviewers not read my resume in an interview
> 
> "Sorry we are looking for X"
> 
> You mean like 2 on my resume


Complete morons


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 24, 2022)

The secret is to learn to do something that's always needed.
For example people always get old and ill and need to be patched up and medicated.
Oh, and do try for as few bosses above you as possible, as that tends to drive one insane. You need one good rolemodel to parasitize, and give you a few years of scholarship and learning, and that's all, after that you want to never see anyone that can yell orders at you.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Nov 26, 2022)

Johan Schmidt said:


> I did hiring for a people acquisition company. Can confirm lol. One guy showed up to work drunk three days in a row, and a fellow manager noted that he was 'cheerful and team oriented' because of it. Shit was hilarious.


Life goals.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Nov 26, 2022)

This may sound strange to some but I’ve never had trouble getting a job. In fact most of the time in my experience I’ve only had to wait a few days at most to secure new employment and almost always with better pay… with the exception of the one time I worked pizza delivery for a week. Anyways, it’s really all about using common sense and knowing what to say. Factory jobs for instance are super easy to get and tend to pay a lot more than most others. In my case I make more than most cops and teachers for basically doing nothing and it only took me like three days to get the job because the HR chick was drinking buddies with my uncle who had at the time recently passed. Right place, right time.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 26, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> For example people always get old and ill and need to be patched up and medicated.


Nursing is terrible and should actively be avoided.

Terrible salary. Terrible work hours. Treated like shit by employers and customers.


----------



## Butterschmalz (Nov 26, 2022)

Thats because you think a job is supposed to bring you joy and happiness. But it wont. Try to look for happiness somewhere else.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 26, 2022)

I was looking for a job and then I found a job, and heaven knows I'm miserable now!


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 26, 2022)

Butterschmalz said:


> Thats because you think a job is supposed to bring you joy and happiness. But it wont. Try to look for happiness somewhere else.


Trying to make a hobby into a career is a reliable way to eventually hate that hobby. 

A job is a job because it involves doing things you'd rather not do. That's why they have to pay you.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 26, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Nursing is terrible and should actively be avoided.
> 
> Terrible salary. Terrible work hours. Treated like shit by employers and customers.


Well yes, but that is not what medics do wink-wink


----------



## Hyro (Nov 26, 2022)

If you live in the west you're essentially competing against the entire planet. For shitty jobs particularly companies like visa thirdies since they can't make too much of a fuss or they'll lose their visa so they can abuse the shit out of them in ways they couldn't with actual nationals. They also generally don't want to bother with training, so they'll hire already trained thirdies who come from countries where companies have to train people due to not being able to rely on migrant labour. To the majority of internationalist businesses locals serve next to no purpose in their grand scheme.


----------



## Meat Target (Nov 26, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Nursing is terrible and should actively be avoided.
> 
> Terrible salary. Terrible work hours. Treated like shit by employers and customers.


And terrible coworkers.


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Here's my job hunting tips for people that need a job to just pay the bills until they can find a job they actually want. This is my first hand experience, I worked this out myself and it actually worked.

If you keep getting rejected for being overqualified you need to have 2 versions of your resume/CV. The real one that will get you a job that pays well and you want to do and a dumb one that only needs you to look competent but unambitious. If your previous work was office based strip out as much specialist industry stuff and qualifications as you can and liberally use the words administrator/administration. Bonus points if you can just add Administrator on the end of any previous roles. Basically Administrator means "I know how to work in an office and do office stuff" and you should be able to do that anyway. Its a pay grade above stuff like data entry, customer service. Still shit kinda but you need to pay the bills right?

Once I did this, the interviews started coming in but remember those interviews got from your "Dumb" Resume/CV you have to play them as competent and unambitious. Example "Where do you see yourself in 5 years?", "I think I can become manager through hard work and dedication to the company" Bullshit like that. 

Temp agencies.

 Yes, they do need "Box lifters" But they also have a need for office workers and retail positions (retail is fine as you know you'll be there for a short time, otherwise it's fucking shit). Tell them up front you won't do call center work, "I did it once and it's not an environment that's suitable for me", the agency knows they are shit and now they know, you know.

So, all you have to do to get ahead of the game with agency work is be reliable, competent and available. That's a fucking low bar that most of the people they employ can't actually meet. Reject no job (You took call centers off the table already), be ready to do a job at any time because they will call you at any time to step in to cover someone that's unreliable that agreed to do a job and then bailed on them. That agency rep gets paid on the placements they get and they need reliable people that don't fuck up and then they have to do damage control so they can get their bonuses. 
 It won't take long for you to get better placements with better pay by just being someone that they can rely on to turn up and do the job. Kissing ass and building a rapport with your agency rep helps speed this up. 

I hope this is helpful to some kiwi bros, I know it's not a one size fits all solution.


----------



## Butterschmalz (Nov 26, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> A job is a job because it involves doing things you'd rather not do. That's why they have to pay you.


Yeah. Also a job is supposed to give you an income but not fuck you up too hard. Its a looooong time till you are 65 better be sure you still got some health and motivation left when you retire. Otherwise why work till 65?


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 27, 2022)

I’ve conducted hundreds of interviews and hired dozens of people. The answer is networking. Not connecting to me on LinkedIn and say “giv job plz” (that actually has happened more than once), I mean actual networking. If your college had some kind of student organization for your major (they almost always do), then be an active participant to where some in the industry know who you are.

Or just identify as one of the DEI categories. Nobody is going to demand you suck cock to prove you’re gay; I’ve seen lots of mostly girls who identify as queer or bisexual and you go to their Faceberg, Instagram, and TikTok and never see them near another girl. HR says that it’s not up to us if their claims are false so they get away with it. Disability is another one that you can basically get by with and not have to prove anything. Considering how most of KF is on the spectrum it’s probably not a stretch.

If you don’t check any of the DEI boxes, your ass is moved to the back of the line if it’s a medium or large company. Every one of them has DEI plans and if they fall short of their ESG commitments, then they risk losing access to banks who prioritize those metrics, which are just about all of them these days. Few hiring managers are going to put their asses on the line for entry level jobs so the only way they’re going to go to bat for you is if they know you beyond a LinkedIn connection. Hence, networking.

Honestly working for globohomo is a drag. It’s a game of Jenga for most of these companies and there are few logs left to move out and up. So many of them will collapse and consolidate. The best companies to work for are small, agile, and have people who know their shit. That way they can be brought on as consultants once all the DEI hires fuck everything up.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 27, 2022)

How do you get past the "what is your gender" questions in resumes? Does answering honestly matter? Should I lie about being LGBTQ? Refuse to respond?


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Nov 27, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> How do you get past the "what is your gender" questions in resumes? Does answering honestly matter? Should I lie about being LGBTQ? Refuse to respond?


If the company is sufficiently woke, they usually have some combination of other, non-binary, or prefer not to say, along with male and female. Those other options flag you as a diversity candidate. I don’t see any issue in lying about being LGBTQ+, they’re not going to force you to suck a cock to prove you’re a fag. Besides, white people are already cottoning to this already. They know that a DIE-endorsed candidate is more likely to be hired, be promoted, be handled with kid gloves, and withstand layoffs. It’s the real reason why a quarter of zoomers claim to be LGBTQ, they know that it carries woke points in a world that actively hates white people.

Employers don’t care to verify anyway because all that matters is they meet an ESG score that they can show off to the kikes at BlackRock when it’s time to court investors or get a loan. It’s s stupid system but we live in Clown World.


----------



## Shiversblood (Nov 28, 2022)

Looking for a job was a very miserable experience for me. Literally no matter what I did no one would hire me. On very rare occasion I would get a interview with the job but then the person giving me the interview would seem like they already hated me as soon as the interview started. Even for jobs I probably might have been able to do I just wasn’t hired because I couldn’t speak properly to the person giving me the interview. I’m still unemployed to this day.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 29, 2022)

I don't wanna rant, but don't go down the code monkey path.

What will end up, you will spend most of your time locked in an office with three managers yelling at you about deadlines, while business types will be patted on the back for going on  "business trips" 3 times a month. Our business person spent 3 hours on that last powerpoint, so you better be productive during the meeting today!


----------



## Catler (Nov 29, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> I don't wanna rant, but don't go down the code monkey path.


Don't go down the software path at all unless you like having to memorize dozens of answers to complex algo questions, enjoy inane brain teasers, like doing multiple rounds of interviews with techies that have an ego to safeguard, noname companies who think they can make the same demands as google, HR that has literally no clue what they're hiring for or what you do, etc.

Hiring for dev roles is an absolute disaster that makes no sense to any sane human being. It used to be okay, but that's not the case anymore.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Nov 29, 2022)

Catler said:


> Don't go down the software path at all unless you like having to memorize dozens of answers to complex algo questions, enjoy inane brain teasers, like doing multiple rounds of interviews with techies that have an ego to safeguard, noname companies who think they can make the same demands as google, HR that has literally no clue what they're hiring for or what you do, etc.


That describes too well what I've been through.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 29, 2022)

I've heard it explained that job requirements are like the initial price in haggling. They don't expect to actually get that.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 29, 2022)

Job hunting is a severe PITA. I was interviewing for a job as an admin asst at a property management firm and the manager straight up asked me when he saw my ring if my ex-husband was OK with me working full time and if I had kids. I had some HVAC firm pull the same shit for a similar position.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Nov 29, 2022)

I am always depressed whenever I have to job hunt. Either they ghost you, deny you a job for not having 20000 years experience in an entry level job (which is a bullshit filter they use to dissuade lazy fucks from applying) or they lie about your wages. "Oh we said $15-$19 an hour, you get $8, suck our dick"


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Nov 29, 2022)

Tsukasa Kayoda said:


> I am always depressed whenever I have to job hunt. Either they ghost you, deny you a job for not having 20000 years experience in an entry level job (which is a bullshit filter they use to dissuade lazy fucks from applying) or they lie about your wages. "Oh we said $15-$19 an hour, you get $8, suck our dick"


I watched some docu series about life in the middle ages. One of the most frustrating things about peasant life to industrialists was there was no incentive among peasants to leave their hovels and work in a factory. Peasants simply said we are poor, yes, but once we have given to Caesar what is Caesars, we can do what we want and we have many feast days to get drunk and celebrate and we can make our own shoes and leather and why do we need a factory to do it for us? This is why the peasants had to be liquated and cleared.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 29, 2022)

Blobby's Murder Knife said:


> I watched some docu series about life in the middle ages. One of the most frustrating things about peasant life to industrialists was there was no incentive among peasants to leave their hovels and work in a factory. Peasants simply said we are poor, yes, but once we have given to Caesar what is Caesars, we can do what we want and we have many feast days to get drunk and celebrate and we can make our own shoes and leather and why do we need a factory to do it for us? This is why the peasants had to be liquated and cleared.


One huge issue for the industrialists was that even when employed, they were difficult to manage. People who had no real concept of employment like we think of it may have worked very long hours, but they were in charge of their own hours, so they could stop their work at will (I want to fish right now) or work at the pace they wanted. Not really suitable for regimented assembly line work with a manager forcing you to do things a certain way with a certain level of efficiency.

A big chunk of the motivation for the education system as we know it was to train drones that would be willing to take orders readily, and people that were especially unfamiliar with wage labor (I know this for Appalachian subsistence farmers --> coal miners) were especially troublesome.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 29, 2022)

The misery of job hunting is a somewhat recent phenomena. I've spoken to old people who talked about how it used to be you just needed to show up somewhere and you'd get hired on the spot. And you made fairly decent money doing menial labor like working in a factory. 

I think it's two things. 1. Feminism but the other being 2. College. Before the 1960s if you wanted to go to college you were expected to work to put yourself through it or get a scholarship. The only subjects they taught were STEM related and you had to actually get accepted to get in. Hitler infamously wasn't good enough to get into art school and his art looked like this. 


Spoiler







After the 1960s when the govt allowed for student loans to be a thing they'd just give free money to colleges for doing them, then suddenly colleges had a profit incentive to get as many students as possible. Hence why they started offering more and more courses. Then suddenly you weren't trained on the job to do complex tasks, nor did you work your way up the ladder in companies anymore. Instead companies expected you to take out a student loan and go to college first. 

Feminism is the big one though. More competition in the workforce led to wages drastically reducing over decades until it's to the point where two wages can't afford to live in most cities when previously 1 allowed you to own a house. When companies have the freedom to choose between dozens of employees rather than like 5 guys like they did before it becomes a more soul crushing experience for the people looking for work.

Not all of the things this created were bad but it did consolidate wealth progressively upwards. And I do wonder if there's realistically a way to solve it aside from attempting to force companies to only hire men again.


----------



## Catgirl Enthusiast (Nov 29, 2022)

lady stoneheart said:


> i can’t be the only Kiwi without a college degree.


I have a college degree and I've never used it.  Worst money ever spent. 


alpha889boba said:


> I applied to a call center based IT company, got hired, embraced the suck, and made friends with as many people as I could there. Then when they moved to other places through their own networks, I was their first contact when a job opened where they went. How I got my current gig.
> 
> Networking is the biggest strength you can do. Even starting somewhere shitty.


Networking is important but your ability to do your job is more important.  If everyone in your network knows you as a lazy ass you aren't going to get far.


AgendaPoster said:


> The secret is to learn to do something that's always needed.


I'm envious of people that can draw.  If I could draw cub porn I'd never have another worry in the world.


Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Nursing is terrible and should actively be avoided.
> 
> Terrible salary. Terrible work hours. Treated like shit by employers and customers.


And if the doctor fucks up it is blamed on the nurse.  I've dated a few.


Meat Target said:


> Trying to make a hobby into a career is a reliable way to eventually hate that hobby.
> 
> A job is a job because it involves doing things you'd rather not do. That's why they have to pay you.


I turned my hobby into a career.  It's how most people get into my career.  I don't hate it, but after doing it all day I don't really want to come home and do it either.  I have developed other hobbies, but I still partake in that hobby when I get a wild itch.  Because I do that hobby all day now I have become somewhat of a professional.  My late night tinkering blows a general hobbyist out of the water so I have that satisfaction and I like going to work.  I get paid for something I would have done anyways and I get to spend other people's money doing it.  Da Vinchi didn't own the Sistine Chapel after he painted it, but I'm sure he felt some pride in it and that's how I feel about the shit I do.

I'm actually doing something at work that I don't like to do.  It is tedious and a pain in the ass.  I've been doing it for a month now.  I'm also the only person around who can do it.  I still go to work every day ready to tackle the next part of this never ending project.  I will get done with it eventually and my work will be praised and I will make money and I will get better at what I do from the experience.  If you told me a decade ago I could do what I can do now I'd call you a retard, but my job pushes me to my limits and pushes the line of my limits even further out of grasp.  If you can do your hobby for a job fucking do it.  You won't enjoy your hobby as much, but you can become the best at it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 29, 2022)

Looking for a job can feel like "selling" oneself as a "human resouce" in the modern world.


----------



## AgendaPoster (Nov 29, 2022)

Catgirl Enthusiast said:


> I'm envious of people that can draw.  If I could draw cub porn I'd never have another worry in the world.


I was referring to something that's useful to society, and hopefully is not both weird and degenerate


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 29, 2022)

Hmm, thinking about this, I wonder if it'd be possible to be self-employed as a writer.


----------



## Catgirl Enthusiast (Nov 29, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> I was referring to something that's useful to society, and hopefully is not both weird and degenerate


Alfred Nobel invented 



 and he felt so bad about it that he started a peace prize.  Maybe I could become the cub porn billionaire and save the bears?  Who am I kidding.  I'd blow it on hookers and blow.


----------



## Catgirl Enthusiast (Nov 29, 2022)

Raoul_Duke said:


> Hmm, thinking about this, I wonder if it'd be possible to be self-employed as a writer.


Possibly if you hadn't already committed sudoku.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Nov 29, 2022)

i'll try not to go on too much of an autistic rant here but the way people get jobs nowadays is fucking stupid. so many people get overlooked or just outright ignored just because they might not have a long enough resume or even something as simple as a high school degree.  there used to be a time where if you wanted a job all you had to do was either reply to a help wanted ad or just apply at whatever job you were interested in. its so much more overly complex now for reasons i have yet to figure out.  

in my case many of the jobs i actually want have insane requirements or want me to be experienced in things i cant possibly have experience in unless they hired me in the first place. it honestly gets pretty disheartening that so many jobs seem to be impossible to get unless you get lucky or know a guy who knows a guy. 

in my opinion the best thing that could happen as far as looking for jobs is concerned is if more jobs were willing to do apprenticeship type things or if places were just more clear about what it is they are looking for. i get that some places like to make the job look more demanding that it is to scare away people but i think that also tends to make it hard for everyone else to figure out what exactly those places want.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 30, 2022)

I have seen HR work from the inside. It's a bunch of dumb cunts who treat linkedin like tinder. You need to meet male HR to get anything going, but men usually don't waste their time being HR managers.


----------



## Grundlejungle (Nov 30, 2022)

I love how all entry-level jobs in my field now require a goddamned masters degree, and pay less per hour than I was when I was working at the grocery store stoned as fuck. People always act shocked when forensics Labs have years long backlogs, but they don't try to think about why those backlogs exist. Maybe shit would get analyzed if people were paid more than $19 an hour (with no benefits of course), and mandatory overtime.

The only surefire way I have found to get a job, is to flat out lie on your resume and to the interviewer. If you show up dressed for an interview with a copy of your resume, and then lie and tell them "someone told me to be here today", you actually have a decent shot at getting an interview.  If they ask who told you to be there, just say they did not give you their name.


----------



## glow (Nov 30, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> I don't wanna rant, but don't go down the code monkey path.
> 
> What will end up, you will spend most of your time locked in an office with three managers yelling at you about deadlines, while business types will be patted on the back for going on "business trips" 3 times a month. Our business person spent 3 hours on that last powerpoint, so you better be productive during the meeting today!





Catler said:


> Don't go down the software path at all unless you like having to memorize dozens of answers to complex algo questions, enjoy inane brain teasers, like doing multiple rounds of interviews with techies that have an ego to safeguard, noname companies who think they can make the same demands as google, HR that has literally no clue what they're hiring for or what you do, etc.
> 
> Hiring for dev roles is an absolute disaster that makes no sense to any sane human being. It used to be okay, but that's not the case anymore.



You are highlighting the very worst of this career path and ignoring the very best: It is one of the highest paying jobs available, and you can get it without a college degree in almost every company. Software engineers are always in demand and in most markets the demand considerably outstrips the supply.

It is true that at top tier companies the interviews are very hard, often because the corporate culture makes it challenging to fire people and they don't want to tolerate dead weight. I propose looking at smaller companies who tend to be less demanding, although sometimes this does also speak of the quality of your future coworkers.

It is also true that at lesser companies, interviews can be very hard also. However, is this a company that is permanently hiring perhaps? If someone can get past their crazy fucking gauntlet then they've probably got something to assign them to, versus a company that needs staff because they don't have the capacity to deliver. I find recruiters as opposed to applying direct is a much stronger way to find a new position.

And indeed, the corporate culture at some companies is self destructive, and you will have to find a better company. Sometimes you join a great company and it becomes shit. 

However, if you can get past the negative aspects, it is a great career path, and rewarding intellectually and financially.


----------



## Catler (Nov 30, 2022)

glow said:


> It is one of the highest paying jobs available


If you're an American.


glow said:


> often because the corporate culture makes it challenging to fire people and they don't want to tolerate dead weight.


Top tier companies regularly fire people because they're American and American laws allow for this. The real reason is they get so many applicants they risk nothing by excluding potentially good workers and indeed need to filter people out.


glow said:


> It is also true that at lesser companies, interviews can be very hard also.


Yep, because a lot of small companies for some reason think they're Google and thus they get to ask such nonsense. If their interview is a gauntlet they need to pay up or fuck off with that bullshit, but too many want to have their cake and eat it too.


glow said:


> However, if you can get past the negative aspects, it is a great career path, and rewarding intellectually and financially.


I don't find it rewarding while the pay is slightly better than average, the only part of this line of work I actually like is the flexibility that comes with it, most people don't get it to the same degree.


----------



## TexasRanger (Nov 30, 2022)

Celebrate Nite said:


> LinkedIn for me personally is a waste of time.  I haven't gotten a message from someone who WASN'T a bot of some sort.
> 
> The pajeets are the fucking worst.  Anytime I see a name that sounds retarded I just stick it in my spam folder.  Last week I gave it a good cleaning, but this is what it looks like this week.
> View attachment 3922161


"Job oppurtunity"


----------



## glow (Nov 30, 2022)

Catler said:


> If you're an American.


This is true to an extend. I am not American but I have made a good living working for them. I understand an average starting salary in the USA is $80,000 for example, and it took me years to earn at that sort of level. I am not as wealthy as Americans for sure but I also enjoy things such as socialised healthcare, generous paid time off and workers rights.



Catler said:


> I don't find it rewarding


Probably this is the difference then: I love software development and if I didn't need money I'd still do it.


----------



## The Bovinian Derivative (Nov 30, 2022)

Hyro said:


> If you live in the west you're essentially competing against the entire planet. For shitty jobs particularly companies like visa thirdies since they can't make too much of a fuss or they'll lose their visa so they can abuse the shit out of them in ways they couldn't with actual nationals. They also generally don't want to bother with training, so they'll hire already trained thirdies who come from countries where companies have to train people due to not being able to rely on migrant labour. To the majority of internationalist businesses locals serve next to no purpose in their grand scheme.


This situation is worse if you work in IT. I live in an undisclosed Eastern European potato field and me and a couple of people from around the Bloc are working on a Burger project. I am 99% certain that the team's combined salary is smaller than a single American or even Western European senior's paycheck.  I don't even have to leave comfort of my mud hut to work for people half way across the globe for a fraction of what people there would get for the same work. Now obviously, I wish I'd get that kind of money but then they'd just hire someone else more eastward.  

And just to write something on topic, the way I got this job was though a referral from a friend, so if you're still in school, and a socially retarded autist like me, start making some friends who can refer you later. And speaking of school I was talking with some older software engineers about the usefulness of a degree and they all told me that if it was up to them they'd just give a problem for candidates to solve and filter people though that, but the hard requirement of the degree always comes from upper management, so whatever fuckery is going on with job hunting it is a pretty widespread problem caused by people who have no idea how the work actually... works.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## TexasRanger (Nov 30, 2022)

Grundlejungle said:


> I love how all entry-level jobs in my field now require a goddamned masters degree, and pay less per hour than I was when I was working at the grocery store stoned as fuck. People always act shocked when forensics Labs have years long backlogs, but they don't try to think about why those backlogs exist. Maybe shit would get analyzed if people were paid more than $19 an hour (with no benefits of course), and mandatory overtime.
> 
> The only surefire way I have found to get a job, is to flat out lie on your resume and to the interviewer. If you show up dressed for an interview with a copy of your resume, and then lie and tell them "someone told me to be here today", you actually have a decent shot at getting an interview.  If they ask who told you to be there, just say they did not give you their name.


Is this why rapist can frolic around because rape kits don't get tested and matched to COTIS asap?


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 1, 2022)

What's the deal with recruiters refusing to state the company they recruit for?

I think they just want you to not bypass them and go straight to the company. But sounds like a scam more often than not.


----------



## Penrowe (Dec 3, 2022)

>walk in
>ask for a job
>be offered one on the spot

I have no idea what you nerds are struggling with but maybe try talking to people? Networking with business owners and managers is always the best way to be considered for any position, credentialed or not and if you're able to present yourself as someone with confidence and relevant experience it doesn't even matter if you show up covered in shit, as I did. Wear the right shirt and you could get hired on that basis alone however, I always get a kick out of that one.
Every so often I'll apply for a job irrespective of my actual intent to accept an offer, it's really helpful to have a sound understanding of your own worth.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Dec 3, 2022)

If you hate looking for a job so much just start your own business become a youtube streamer and stop complaining, this is completely practical and sustainable advice and society is working perfectly fine, it's a wonder why society doesn't immediately realize how wise our lolbertarian boomer advice is and simply allow us to handle all economic matters.


----------



## Astro Loafo (Dec 3, 2022)

As a person who lived in god forsaken California. I know exactly what it's like to go job hunting and I can tell you why no one is hiring you.

1. Attitude- your attitude really affects whether you're hired or not. If the job is entry level and no extremely hard you'll be surprised how ppl will disregard "qualifications" for a more upbeat environment 

2. Appearance- its not just if you look dirty or sad or incel. Ppl for some reason are more prone to hire ppl they like than they need. Usually most women are hired for tits ass and a single mom crybaby story. But I've also found being the right race or skin color can be a plus and looking fit can help too.

3. Friends and Family- for some reason beyond my mortal understanding. Ppl really like hiring their friends and family members, even if they suck. Gee I wonder why.

And thats it. Unless your job is reliant on some skill you had to learn in school. These are the three things that circle back as to why they didn't hire you. 


As for job hunting services. If you need a job fast. Or want to gain experience fast. You can use job staffing services. And yes I know they suck and so do the jobs, but you'll be surprised how a long list of jobs with none of them saying fired looks good on a resume.


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Dec 3, 2022)

My observations are focused on white-collar work or situated in company /corporate-type organizations, but certain things are, I think, transferable to all but things like uber/lyft/doordash, where operators are essentially independent.  

Frequent theme in the posts in this thread (aside from the seething resentment and butthurt male fragility on display here and there; be better and/or bootstrap yourself, and quit screaming into the wind, Lear) is complaining about employers' overly high expectations of hires without recognizing your own overly high expectations of what you "should" be entitled to job-wise.

What I mean are these things:

An entry-level job may not be or seem like what you want to do or what you think you want to do.  But if you're actually or relatively new to working, you don't necessarily know what all the jobs are actually like.  And the big thing many seem not to understand is mobility.  You go somewhere, do a good job at whatever it is, get known, get to know people.  You buy into "teamwork" and meet your deadlines and don't editorialize.  You look for  things to improve about how work gets done.  You develop mutually helpful relationships across teams.  You're crisp and clear and prepare for meetings and are engaged all day.  Aka you are learning professionalism.  Get a game face.   You do that and deliver, and you'll get other responsibilities and start to develop a rep as good at x or just generally an asset*.  You'll get moved to new projects or teams.  These might be lateral in pay but often you'll get a title change and maybe a bump.  Either way, now you've held two positions and advanced and that counts as a promotion on your resume & now you're experienced, not strictly entry level.  Eventually this means more money and more opportunities (and therefore more choice about what you do, and that you can shape your work/aim toward the types of roles you are interested in, now that you are also informed about what people actually do) - and a stronger case both inside and outside, so get busy networking outside the office too. 

*_in most places.  Some places are, of course, toxic  cauldrons filled with a soup of vipers, acid, and festering, rotted toes, but 9/10 if you're hitting walls at every turn, it's you.  If it's that bad, stay pro but plan your exit.  If it's actionably bad, document everything (disclaimer: not your lawyer/not legal advice)._

I do stuff now I didn't even know was a thing people do when I started.  Then, I didn't know about 90% of the jobs that people do professionally.  You likely know more than I did straight out of school, but I guarantee you don't know what half the jobs you are looking at actually do (unless you do some thing that everyone in your world  literally does from Day 1 to Day million, and there are no bosses ever and no one ever works with other groups doing different things, in which case, ok) or what else you might find once you get the proverbial foot in the door.  So focus on getting in somewhere and don't be so snide about the title or immediate work.  The path isn't always so literal, or straight, as you might expect.

Same goes for people with experience/ education who are offended that the "entry" position demands too much or that with all you have accomplished you're ignored for higher roles you think you should be considered for, or worse, rejected from what you consider beneath you.  You can either

hang on to that frustration and get demoralized (and cynicism, like desperation, frequently oozes from people and is off-putting), or
accept that that's what it is, nothing personal or particularly offensively oppressive, keep your ego in check, tend to your mental and physical  heath and attitude, and approach each potential opportunity with a broader mindset.  Great company/crap job might be worth it if you have and keep to your goals once in. 

Part of success is adaptability, which requires humility, flexibility, [Eta: pragmatism,] and imagination.  The times I've had the worst career experiences have been when I let my ego, or some personality quirk or stubbornly unresolved self-sabotaging hangup, get ahead of my disciplined plan for world domination advancement.  Sort that shit out in your free time, but keep it out of your job search and your work.

And to anyone truly struggling with the process to the point of feeling bad _as a person_, remember it's not personal or about your _personal_ worth.  Chin up.


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Dec 4, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Usually most women are hired for tits ass



If it's the men hiring they absolutely do want to add women to the harem. When you are in a management position you get a radar for women that first can do the job (Thus making them a valid hire), and second will open their legs to get ahead. It's true, I've seen it, I've done it. Shit, I worked with a guy that was gay and he openly talked about only hiring twinks he though he could fuck. And he did.


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm not white collar, I sometimes wish I was, but I've worked retail and goddamn it do I hate looking for a retail job.

You go to the store and they have a table and balloons and flyers and there's signs in the windows BEGGING for people to apply. So you grab a flyer or talk to a manager and every fucking time it's just "Go to our website lol this isn't the dark ages, are you retarded?"

So then you go to their website, which is either so grossly over-engineered it takes 20 minutes of menuing to find the job listings, or so outdated and broken you physically can't use it. If you actually can use their website and get to the jobs, they have maybe THREE (3) listings total (which is somehow dire enough to justify all the balloons?) and one of them is for a store manager that they're not hiring from outside to begin with.

The other two jobs are something super vague like "Store Associate" and are described solely with vague corporate platitudes that don't mean anything so they can work you to death doing every possible task in the store and you can't ever say it "wasn't in the job description." If you ever hear back and get hired, that's when the REAL fun begins; your hours will be juuust short enough you won't get any overtime BUT long enough (or erratic enough, like 2-11's followed by 7-4's) that you'll feel like you never really get a break from work. Of course that's only until they cut your hours so they can have part-time employees work that shift because part-time employees don't get benefits and are thus cheaper to employ! 

But don't think that means they won't expect you to work every Saturday, Sunday, and holiday until you die, because THEY WILL. You never get one off by chance, and if somehow you managed to ask far enough in advance to request one of those days off, they'll un-approve it at the last minute so you still have to come in AND it fucks up whatever plans you had since it'll be too late to get your money back for any ticketed events.

If you're upset about any of this, well, they'll just start retaliating against you in little ways you can't prove are retaliation until the job is so hostile that you have no choice but to quit! And since you quit, you don't get any severance pay! You just get booted out the door and set right back to square zero to look for another retail job, starting the process all over again.

TLDR retail is fucking garbage. Its only saving grace is that it's not fast food, and that now after the pandemic most stores aren't 24/7 anymore and some actually close on a few holidays. What a luxury.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Dec 4, 2022)

Practically every job listed on these sites serve no purpose from people you never had time to actually know. I couldn't invest into it myself due to the mental instability I often experience so I find other ways to get around. The skills I have been building up for years (drawing, mathematics, music making, etc) don't even apply to these jobs anyways so I'd rather not waste it on a poor man's slave wage job especially if I have severe anxiety and paranoia.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Dec 5, 2022)

Chromeo said:


> You go to the store and they have a table and balloons and flyers and there's signs in the windows BEGGING for people to apply. So you grab a flyer or talk to a manager and every fucking time it's just "Go to our website lol this isn't the dark ages, are you retarded?"
> 
> So then you go to their website, which is either so grossly over-engineered it takes 20 minutes of menuing to find the job listings, or so outdated and broken you physically can't use it. If you actually can use their website and get to the jobs, they have maybe THREE (3) listings total (which is somehow dire enough to justify all the balloons?) and one of them is for a store manager that they're not hiring from outside to begin with.
> 
> The other two jobs are something super vague like "Store Associate" and are described solely with vague corporate platitudes that don't mean anything so they can work you to death doing every possible task in the store and you can't ever say it "wasn't in the job description." If you ever hear back and get hired, that's when the REAL fun begins; your hours will be juuust short enough you won't get any overtime BUT long enough (or erratic enough, like 2-11's followed by 7-4's) that you'll feel like you never really get a break from work. Of course that's only until they cut your hours so they can have part-time employees work that shift because part-time employees don't get benefits and are thus cheaper to employ!


White Collar has similar (if not the EXACT or worse) issues you just listed so it isn't any better.

Paragraph #1 is thrown right out the window because 99.9% of companies go through temp agencies that "filter" applicants and pick only the "best" ones.  majority of those temp acencies are ran by nothing but women (no joke, there's a Randstand building a town or two over where I live and the last time I was there, everyone working there was a woman who did things so ass backwards.  Normally it's phone interview then in-person, but they were so desperate to fill in the position I was looking for it was "COME IN NOW PLZ K THNX!!!" and then after they had me sit doen in front of a computer to fill out the paperwork, they THEN interviewed me and told me about their company).  Otherwise the people working there put on an act and pretend to actually give a shit about helping you (and to be fair, there probably are a small section that actually do give a shit, but it's like a 1 in a million odds) so they just treat you like a number rather than a person.

Paragraph #2 is the same.  You either go to sites that use a fuck-ton of scripts and are constantly tracking you, or they're one of "THOSE" sites that ONLY work on Internet Explorer (or at least a clean browser with no addons).  If you're a linux user like 5-10 years ago, you were pretty much fucked unless you knew someone that had a windows pc.

Paragraph #3 is the same jargan they use for job search sites like Indeed.  It's multiple paragraphs long of their company history (that let's be honest, nobody really gives two fucks about), and then what the company actually does, and then what you'll be doing.  However they are all flawed because...

Sometimes they will combine TWO seperate jobs into one and call it "administration".  Meaning that if you are solely applying for Data Entry (which is grunt paperwork duties that have little to no communication with anyone... great for introverts), then expect to do secretarial work ontop of that now because you're no different than anyone else.  And don't expect decent training either, anything phone related you're not going to know EVERYTHING even after a week of training, and good luck trying to ask for help WITHOUT getting chewed out because you're "bothering" other people.  Only time I ever had it easy on the phones was in IT because that shit is fairly straight-forward (if it's an issue i know, I'll help, if not, I'll tell them to create a ticket, or make the ticket myself, and then send it off to another tech).
P.S. don't expect a pay-raise for doing said two jobs, you'll never reach that $20 an hour mark.  They will try to soft-ball you into accepting $17-$18 the MOST if you're really fucking good at what you do.

When they are describing the job in the post, majority of the time they will ALWAYS use fancy big words to make it sound like the job is some high-class shit, not realizing this turns-off a lot of people because they don't know wtf the post is talking about.  It's like these companies never hard of "broad strokes" (i.e. do A, B, C, asnd that's it... instead it's A, semi-bullet, number 1, B, number 2, with a peppering of terms you'll have no fucking clue what they are).
MANDATORY OVERTIME - A lot of jobs either don't tell you about it or do but THIS is the thing they are mostly vague about.  Basically, if a company has a deadline to meet but they haven't gotten there yet due to either...
One of the sections in the "Conga Line" (or whatever they decide to call their Looney Tunes operation) being completely backed up, so you have to wait for THEM in order to do any actual work.  This sucks even MORE if your department is at the tail-end of it all (e.g. working for an IME company as the data entry letter printer for the doctors and claiments but can't do jack shit if the cases aren't created yet because that department's stack is sky-high and/or had one case with issues that is holding up everything else)
The clients that the company works for decided to be lazy assholes that dump EVERYTHING on the company at the last hour (e.g. working for a payroll company that has a rule that all clients are SUPPOSED to have their shit sent in by x amount of time or else they are charged a late fee... which doesn't mean shit since said company never enforces it because they are afraid of loosing any clients because of that).
The companie's system being so incompetent, it takes HOURS for it to get back on track, so you're sitting there with your thumb up your ass.  Either that or they are testing out a new system and rather than dedicate a few people to said new system, they do it company-wide and (eventualy) EVERYTHING get's fucked up so the work has to be done all over again


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 5, 2022)

The most bullshit moment is when they go "don't call us we'll call you to tell you if you've qualify" because you know they wont call back.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 5, 2022)

Maybe it works like that in USA, but it's not as easy as EU:
* Thanks to EU regulations, companies have to pay a lot and give a lot of assurances, so they will use any workaround to get around these
* There's also a lot of rules companies have to abide to, unless they outsource their work to pajeets. Thank you, EU!
* Again, thanks to EU regulations, there's a lot of migrants and african refugees, meaning the lowest of the jobs will most likely be given to a 'no visa' african who will do the work at low low cost and doesn't know his own rights
* There's no secretary or low level jobs; all low level jobs have been replaced with "unpaid internships", and interns get thrown out after their 4 months of practice
* Europeans are actually racist, so finding a job in a nearby country is nearly impossible if you are not a native and currently reside in that country


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 7, 2022)

I like when recruiters on linkedin go the extra mile and wax about what interesting experiences I must have had at X company and how they have heard good things about it, in an attempt to ingragiate themselves when X is a fictitious company that has never existed. Purely invented to make myself look better.

It makes me feel like a hot girl on tinder where people will try to make my profile sound interesting despite it being worse than basic bitch.


----------



## Penrowe (Dec 8, 2022)

Chromeo said:


> TLDR retail is fucking garbage


Ain't that the fucking truth


----------



## 习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想 (Dec 8, 2022)

It's difficult because you don't live in China.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 12, 2022)

习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想 said:


> It's difficult because you don't live in China.


why yes, i love working 18 hours a day for pennies. how could you tell?


----------



## 习近平新时代中国特色社会主义思想 (Dec 12, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> why yes, i love working 18 hours a day for pennies. how could you tell?


Our cost of living is much lower, so it's a pretty good deal. As for working long hours, it's just like your own country's so-called "Protestant work ethic". Our people find meaning in their lives through labor to make Socialism with Chinese Characteristics a reality.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 15, 2022)

The best bet of getting a job is hope that a friend or a family member already works there and they can refer you to the boss.


----------

